

Music using only sounds from Windows XP and 98 - hollywoodcole
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dsU3B0W3TMs

======
byteCoder
Now, if only the composer could have created music without altering the
original sounds by transposing them to different keys, it would have been more
impressive.

~~~
dkokelley
He didn't just transpose them to different keys. He sped them up and slowed
them down, transposed the keys, and did a lot of other work on the sounds.
It's clever and still creative, though I was hoping for unaltered sounds.

I still downloaded the file just for the catchy tune.

